# Best Test to take as a Stand alone cycle



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm looking to do a cycle and would like to get some feedback for the best stand alone test to gain between 15-25 lbs... PLease back your comments up with with facts, personal exp... ect  thanks guys

I'm 27 yrs old, 6'3 180lbs, @ approx 9%BF


----------



## Imosted (Dec 24, 2011)

It sounds like you going for mass then   *Test e or c*, if you want recomp, lean mass or cut than go for test p


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

Test Cyp


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

SO like a Sus 250? or super test?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 24, 2011)

beef is a good start


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

Ha ha really? Im 27 and have completed 3 tours in the U.S Army infantry/Ranger's, Lead the way! Don't insult my intelligence please, I am looking for genuine advice bro


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly any test bro as long as your eating to grow. Just depends how often you want to
Pin.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html*


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

I was looking to pin, Every 3-4 days.. i heard that is optimal...??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 24, 2011)

J Disaster D said:


> Ha ha really? Im 27 and have completed 3 tours in the U.S Army infantry/Ranger's, Lead the way! Don't insult my intelligence please, I am looking for genuine advice bro


 

sorry...my brother is 6 ft 4 1/2 and 180...great condition...never touched a weight b4....he is great at smoking weed though


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html*



^^best advice.


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

I hear ya Killer, Im in great condition, my Squat is 315, Same in dead... I'm cut to shit, i just want to be a solid 200lbs..


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Latsky,  ha ha killer lats by the way!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 24, 2011)

J Disaster D said:


> I hear ya Killer, Im in great condition, my Squat is 315, Same in dead... I'm cut to shit, i just want to be a solid 200lbs..


 hard for the super tall to squat


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

im out here, i'll be back online mon. thanks guys


----------



## rage racing (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Test Cyp


 
Why Test C and not Test E? Curious cause you dont hear alot of guys running C. Most run E or Prop.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Why Test C and not Test E? Curious cause you dont hear alot of guys running C. Most run E or Prop.


Cyp is the most comfortable ester when injecting. For a first course guys will love it.


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Cyp is the most comfortable ester when injecting. For a first course guys will love it.


 
hmm.. i never knew that.  i always just though of test e and c as pretty much identical.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 24, 2011)

blazer69 said:


> hmm.. i never knew that.  i always just though of test e and c as pretty much identical.



Me too. Thanks for the info heavy


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

The sticky heavy posted is where you wanna be

Honestly though it doesn't really matter, do you want a short cycle and pin every other day or a longer one where you pin twice a week? Do you mind waiting a few weeks for things to kick in? I'd go with test E or C for your first run, if you're impatient kickstart with 100mg test prop every other day or 30mg dbol for the first 4 weeks. AI + pct and you're golden, doesn't get any simpler really


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 24, 2011)

500 mg/w of Test enanthate or test cypionate will do the job.  The rest is diet and training.  You want to gain 20 lbs you have to eat.  Eat clean foods and get a good 300 grams a protein a day.  Make your main foods include tilapia, chicken breast, ground turkey, long grain rice, sweet potatoes, broccoli, peas, whey and milk and you;ll put on good quality mass.  Cycle in high carb days when you feel flat and you're good.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

blazer69 said:


> hmm.. i never knew that.  i always just though of test e and c as pretty much identical.


They are very close but the Cyp ester has less reports of injection irritation. I can't remember the exact acid that's in Enanthate but it's slightly irritating. You could probably Google it.


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 24, 2011)

YEah i got the diet part under wraps, my chick is a registered dietician, we dropped 3 bills at costco the other day ha ha.. thanks for all the advice. i chose clomid as my PCT, any advice on that,? should i run 10mg during the cycle to fight any gynoplastia..?


----------



## Thresh (Dec 24, 2011)

Test cyp. Stupid easy to run. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 25, 2011)

Test e and cypt. Would.be the.best.beat


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 25, 2011)

If I were to run test only it'd be e or cyp and tne ed/pwo but that's probably not what your looking for.


----------



## 2lt2wt (Dec 26, 2011)

Cyp....less water weight than E....IMO


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 28, 2011)

sustanon!  good mix.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 28, 2011)

^^not really lol!!


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok So now i have option A, Sus250, or option B, Cyp?


----------



## J Disaster D (Dec 29, 2011)

Also what is the shortest cycle you would recommend? i was thinking 6wks with a 2wk taper?


----------



## hill450 (Dec 30, 2011)

I wouldn't run sustanon, you do know it consists of short and long esters right? I also wouldn't run 6 weeks, go for at least 10 weeks. I'm running my first cycle with Test E for 10 weeks with a super DMZ kickstart for first 4 weeks to get things while waiting for the test to kick in. You'll also need an AI, nolva in case of gyno flare ups, clomid for pct and I would consider HCG so your boys don't shut down.

Honestly, the best advice I can give is to just hang out on here and READ A LOT lol. You will feel much more comfortable and it will be safer for you to be more informed about everything gear entails. 

Goodluck man!


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

Food-osterone


----------



## suprfast (Dec 30, 2011)

J Disaster D said:


> Also what is the shortest cycle you would recommend? i was thinking 6wks with a 2wk taper?



Care to elaborate with the taper part?  If you run test e/c for 6 weeks you will basically come off of it at the same time it starts kicking in.  

You are also missing a lot of information here.  What are your goals, short term and long.  Do you plan on pinning after your first cycle or are you hoping its a fix all for bad diet and exercise routine.  

We have no doubt you are lean, anyone in the military, especially boot camp looks like holocaust victims.


----------



## TRAINS (Dec 30, 2011)

take cyp bro


----------



## TRAINS (Dec 30, 2011)

my bad only read first page after asking bout option sust or option cyp


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 30, 2011)

There are 4-6 weekers that arent unheard of. However you typically only see these ran with the shorter esters i.e prop, tren a, etc.  I dont know that myself or anyone else would feel solid about giving a green light on a cyp or e 6 weeker, not that you couldnt do it of course. Just makes more sense to place the short ester w/ the short cylce imo.


----------

